# Monmouth county NJ 07/08 season



## blk90s13

this is for the 07/08 snow season ( hope it will be a huge one )

my truck : 02 Ram with 7'6'' Meyer Ready Willing and Able T

I am located in neptune but willing to travel within the Monmouth county for work 

732 501 2954 
[email protected]


----------



## iceyman

ill write ur number down as i have a relative in landscaping in the area. in case of breakdowns and possibly more accounts. just need sum snow.


----------



## blk90s13

cool thank you i hope we get more snow than we can handle


----------



## MnM

i will keep you in mind. I am expanding in the snow removal area next year and will plan on using you. I believe we spoke once this year. I will be in touch


----------



## blk90s13

MnM;387802 said:


> i will keep you in mind. I am expanding in the snow removal area next year and will plan on using you. I believe we spoke once this year. I will be in touch


yes we did speak matt


----------



## blk90s13

Season is around the corner i am still looking for work monmouth and ocean county


----------



## MnM

i will hit you up soon. I am waiting for this one contract to get back to me. If it all worked out I would need someone in Shrewsbury right off the parkway. Its a shopping center


----------



## MnM

Yo blk90s13 you still out there. Well I got my contracts and If your still interested I would need your help. I will be calling you sometime this week.


----------



## blk90s13

I got your email matt and will call u this afternoon if its ok with you


----------



## dannyslawn

If your not subed out already, I would like to talk with you. My company is located in Lincroft. We have multiple snow removal contracts and are looking for reliable help. If you are interested give me a call. 732-241-6567 ask for Danny
Thanks


----------

